# Water supply to Sabacheira area



## pastelnata (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone enlighten us about possible water source issues around the Sabacheira (Tomar) area? Having found little written about this town and surrounding villages we are somewhat disturbed to read on Radio Tomar website that last year the water supply from SMAS (what is this, a water company?) is so hard that a supply to one of the minor villages was cut off for eight days last May because the pipes were so crudded up with limescale. We are in the process of buying a place in a nearby village, and clearly, given that there has been little or no rain over the last few months, water supply becomes a major issue. Are there plans underfoot to improve access to water, or has this already happened? Thanks for reading.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I would think SMAS is your Regional Water Company, I'd contact your local Camra and ask about supply, as there generally responsible for your account billing and supply.

You need to know the supply zone you come under you can then look at the SMAS site for information, on quality, hardness etc under Qualidade da Água and Dureza da Água

http://www.smas-leiria.pt/in dex.php?Menu=1&SubMenu=15


----------



## pastelnata (Mar 30, 2011)

Many thanks for this, we are over again on Thursday and will investigate further with the Camara.


----------

